# Stacy Keibler's legs are single again



## jarrett178 (Jun 8, 2013)

George Clooney and Stacy Keibler are officially over, a source confirmed to the Daily News. 

Keibler, 33, reportedly pulled the plug on her two-year relationship with the high-profile Hollywood heartthrob because they want different things.

The high-profile couple dated for two years. Keibler, 33, reportedly pulled the plug on their relationship because she wants kids and a family in the future.

"Stacy called it quits," a People magazine source said. "She wants to have children and a family someday. She knows where George stands on that."

It's a stance Clooney, 52, apparently hasn't changed since his divorce from actress Talia Balsam in 1993. 

"They talked and they quietly stopped being a couple several weeks ago," the source added.

The news comes as rumors swirled about the couple's status, after Fourth of July photos showed Clooney and Keibler in separate places.

Rumors began to fly after the couple spent the Fourth of July in separate places.

As she partied with friends in Malibu, he took in the fireworks in Italy. Several reports also noted that the pair hadn't been photographed together since March.

Recently, Keibler suggested her schedule, working on new show "Supermarket Superstar," contributed to that.

According to the magazine source, Clooney and Keibler remain on good terms.

"My schedule is keeping me pretty busy," she told the mag about the show, which premieres July 22. "Hopefully, after that I'll get the chance to go to Europe."

Now that they've called it quits, the couple remains good friends.

"They talk every day," the source added. "They were friends before they started dating, and they'll be friends after. It was a friendly [break up]."

A rep for Clooney declined to comment, noting that the actor does not usually address his personal life. 

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-split-report-article-1.1392894#ixzz2YTyWp6xB


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep, he's Gay.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wonder what Celebrity she will hook up with next :hmm:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

She hasn't been involved with WWE for many years now. Moved to anything.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

She knows he didn't want kids, she tries to convince him otherwise.

Yeah, that works out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

jarrett178 said:


> Keibler, 33, reportedly pulled the plug on her two-year relationship with the high-profile Hollywood heartthrob because *they want different things.*


George probably wants a TWENTY-three year old :torres


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd be happy to give her a kid :vince3


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

She's single again?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

They split because he doesn't want kids. :ksi2


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Wonder what Celebrity she will hook up with next :hmm:


Matt Damon.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Her two year contract was up. It's endeavors season 'round the Clooney household.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck you George. Stacy your better off without him and you will meet someone who appreciates you and will have the family with you


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

> Keibler, 33, reportedly pulled the plug on their relationship because she wants kids and a family in the future.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Unfortunate to hear, I thought they were on the fast track to marriage. 

On the other hand, he's had the same stance about kids for 2 decades and she still thought she could change him? When are people going to learn that you can't change people?*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Fucking Clooney, that guy is an absolute pussy monster*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Unfortunate to hear, I thought they were on the fast track to marriage.
> 
> On the other hand, he's had the same stance about kids for 2 decades and she still thought she could change him? When are people going to learn that you can't change people?*


Maybe she thought she could use her, umm, persuasive qualities to change his mind?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*InB4 someone says









P.S.: I would DEFINITELY Bang that, 10/10*


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Yep, he's Gay.


He just grew tired of her.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

Stacy Keibler is single?

OH MY BROTHER, TESTIFY!!!!!!!!!!! :devon


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Yep, he's Gay.


Yep. Their contract expired.

But Stacey did good. Contrary to other contractual gf's, she really made a career from that relationship. One must respect that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Unfortunate to hear, I thought they were on the fast track to marriage.
> 
> On the other hand, he's had the same stance about kids for 2 decades and she still thought she could change him? When are people going to learn that you can't change people?*


They want to "fix" what they perceive is damaged. That's why the "bad boys" always get the hot women, because they prove to be a challenge. Problem is for women is that they're a ticking timebomb when it comes to societal value, thus why they have to ditch the bad boy before they continue to the downward slide.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> They want to "fix" what they perceive is damaged. That's why the "bad boys" always get the hot women, because they prove to be a challenge. Problem is for women is that they're a ticking timebomb when it comes to societal value, thus why they have to ditch the bad boy before they continue to the downward slide.


You're one of those fedora-topped 'nice guys', aren't you?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Asenath said:


> You're one of those fedora-topped 'nice guys', aren't you?


There is a middle ground.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

adrian_zombo said:


> Maybe she thought she could use her, umm, persuasive qualities to change his mind?






Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *InB4 someone says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ha! Whoever made that pic is an idiot...they totally forgot to mention her narrow nose bridge! 1.5/10 I wouldn't even look at her for more than 20 seconds.*



Bob the Jobber said:


> They want to "fix" what they perceive is damaged. That's why the "bad boys" always get the hot women, because they prove to be a challenge. Problem is for women is that they're a ticking timebomb when it comes to societal value, thus why they have to ditch the bad boy before they continue to the downward slide.


*Eh, half true.*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Ha! Whoever made that pic is an idiot...they totally forgot to mention her narrow nose bridge! 1.5/10 I wouldn't even look at her for more than 20 seconds.*


*That MIGHT be true, but the fact of the matter is that even that critic couldn't find anything wrong with DAT ASS!!! :yum:*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Clooney married once, never again. So this is not shocking news. When it gets serious, he always shuts it down like a playa.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Calling it now, Stacy's gonna date a much younger guy.
Clooney's gonna bang a lot of stripper broads and snort coke off their bodies while dressed as Batman.
Stacy's next man will be named Robin.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And she was expecting him to change his mind after over twenty years? Oh, Stacy...you poor delusional being.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DwayneAustin said:


> George probably wants a TWENTY-three year old :torres


He'll be successful with that. He'll probably land Miley soon enough.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *That MIGHT be true, but the fact of the matter is that even that critic couldn't find anything wrong with DAT ASS!!! :yum:*


*True, but I just can't get past that nose.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> He'll be successful with that. He'll probably land Miley soon enough.


*That or one of these other Disney girls like Selena Gomez. It'd behoove Bieber to keep an eye on her.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *True, but I just can't get past that nose.*
> 
> 
> *That or one of these other Disney girls like Selena Gomez. It'd behoove Bieber to keep an eye on her.*


I would so applaud Clooney if that actually happened.
:clap 

Anything that makes little Bieber cry.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never gotten the hype over Keibler. She has a nice ass, aside from that she is average looking and not overly talented.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I just read earlier that they HADN'T broken up, were still living together, and this was just a rumour, though they were having problems.

Fuck, yes, I LOVE GEORGE CLOONEY, now I can get him in the sack without Keibler being a third wheel.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Yep, he's Gay.












Because he wants to remain a bachelor for the rest of his days? I don't know how or why you believe him dumping Stacy indicates closeted homosexuality, but okay.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

We all know what really happened. He kicked that hoe to the curb so he could get with a new chick. Clooney don't play that commitment shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^Attaboy Clooney


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Sweet, now that she's single I totally have a shot at it.

:rose3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So she wants kids and a family?

Happy to oblige :vince


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-ne...keibler-call-quits-170154857.html?cache=clear
*Hold up, wait a minute! Turns out they didn't break up because of Stacy's need for a family. That kind of renders just about every post of mine in this thread moot.*


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

YES! Clooney's single.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Selena Gomez isn't hot enough for Clooney. Go back and look at his past chicks, dude is a player of the highest order, he's basically Jack Nicholson in the 70s.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Walls get hyped.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If you want Stacy you better be a multi-millionaire to have a shot. This stuck up, no talent snob is just chasing the money now. I predict her next guy is some middle aged CEO/businessman or powerful lawyer type thats willing to give her kids.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Walls get hyped.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Is DiCaprio next in line?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Algernon said:


> If you want Stacy you better be a multi-millionaire to have a shot. This stuck up, no talent snob is just chasing the money now. I predict her next guy is some middle aged *CEO*/businessman or powerful lawyer type thats willing to give her kids.


:vince2


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hamada said:


> :vince2


Been there, done that.

:vince5


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> Been there, done it.
> 
> :vince5


Pass it along the board then.

:HHH2


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hamada said:


> Pass it along the board then.
> 
> :HHH2


*Don't forget :hbk
It ain't no fun if the homies can't have none.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Don't forget :hbk
> It ain't no fun if the homies can't have none.*


Keep it in the Kliq man. :nash


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Whoa......... and Wow..............


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

She wont be single for long she is a hot girl and someone will hook up with her


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She wont be single for long she is a hot girl and someone will hook up with her


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Men rejoice at the thought of having a chance to get with her, and then reality kicks in. Your dreams are worthless.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*^No way. I've definitely got a shot. *


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Does she have any means of income?


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

The best part about Stacy's two years of bliss with Clooney is...*we get to see her twice at the Oscars!!!*

Did any other WWE Divas, past or present, ever had that opportunity? NO!!! But now that she's up for grabs again, maybe her own 2014 calendar be far behind; it'll sell like hotcakes like Audrina Patridge's.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Does she have any means of income?


She was in that one movie.



Spoiler


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Meagan Good > Stacey Dash >>> Kiebs


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's hard to make out, but I think that's Stacy going BUCK.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's hard to make out, but I think that's Stacy going BUCK.


Indeed it is brother.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, wonder if anybody remembers that show Ed the sock which was like only good for those wet t shirt skits it had.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I definitely remember Ed The Sock. Was on every Friday at 11:35 here. He had a decent looking red headed co-host too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup, back when channel 7 and 39 were worth watching on the weekends. :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It was channel 27 for me, CityTV.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Can’t believe they lasted this long. What was he thinking? I mean, he’s GEORGE CLOONEY, for fuck’s sake... and she’s some wrestling chick.


----------



## Satosama (Mar 6, 2007)

Hamada said:


> Keep it in the Kliq man. :nash


Woo Woo Woo! Can I have some, too? Please? I don't even have a smilie! :ryderfail


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyway...Stacy's in New York appearing on Good Morning America and Jimmy Fallon; the reason? Her new show "Supermarket Superstar" premieres this Monday night at 10:00 pm on Lifetime..._*opposite Hour 3 of Raw (yes, Stacy's old job)!!!!*_


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

She had a good run, almost CM Punk like in this day and age with Clooney. Not bad for a pillhead.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

She can sit on my face anyday. I would drink her urine and eat her vagina dry.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Can’t believe they lasted this long. What was he thinking? I mean, he’s GEORGE CLOONEY, for fuck’s sake... and she’s some wrestling chick.


:| Show me a girl more attractive than Stacy.


----------

